# Space in my containers



## Pathfinder1971 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have space in my containers, if anyone needs something bringing across. They are due to be packed and leave on the 20 May 09 and delivered before the end of June.

My comapany allows me up to 21 cubic feet, loads for me as i am leaving a lot in UK at my house.

No cost, just trying to be helpfull - depending on what you intend to bring.


----------



## sarahskg (Apr 13, 2009)

Pathfinder1971 said:


> I have space in my containers, if anyone needs something bringing across. They are due to be packed and leave on the 20 May 09 and delivered before the end of June.
> 
> My comapany allows me up to 21 cubic feet, loads for me as i am leaving a lot in UK at my house.
> 
> No cost, just trying to be helpfull - depending on what you intend to bring.


Hi,

I am looking to get send some things over to Cyprus. Where are you moving to? Where are you in the UK? 
Hope to hear from you soon.

Sarah


----------



## Pathfinder1971 (Apr 12, 2009)

sarahskg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to get send some things over to Cyprus. Where are you moving to? Where are you in the UK?
> Hope to hear from you soon.
> ...


Sarah, im based in germany at the minute (work) although im using a UK company they are coming over to Germany collect my belongings then transport them over to Cyprus, from the UK. I will be based in episkopi, south of Cyprus, 30 minutes form Phapos.

Im happy to take what you may have, but you may need to bring it over here - or if MS Shipping (company i am using)will hopefully allow items to be added once back in UK.


----------



## Saravh (Oct 12, 2008)

*Hello Pathfinder*

I have a washing machine and a few smaller items in Kent that were left behind by mistake when I moved out last year. Where is your container being loaded as I could arrange to have them moved.
Many thanks
Sara


----------



## Jo Valentine (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Pathfinder
Are you sure you are allowed 21 cubic FEET? That's only the equivalent of six packing boxes. Sarah's washer alone is 12 cubic feet.
I didn't want to see you offering anyone space that isn't really there!
Hope it goes well for you
Jo Valentine


----------



## Saravh (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello again, you didnt reply to my message - it appears you have to Sara's who replied. I am the one with the washing machine but I see Jo posted that it will take up 12 cubic feet so maybe you wouldnt have enough room anyway. I am in Kolossi down the road from Episkopi and have posted a request twice before asking if anyone has room in their container so if anyone still does please let me know. 
Many thanks 
Sara


----------

